# Team BISSELL 2011



## chase196126 (Jan 4, 2008)

Here are some shots of the new kit and the Pinarello setup that the team has for the 2011 season. 



















The team is a great group of super strong guys. I think that the year is going to go very well, especially with the added motivation of getting to race against some of the biggest teams in the world at ToC, Tour of Utah, and Touf of Colorado. 

Hopefully Ill have some more cool shots of the team trailer, etc to post tomorrow.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Nice! Congrats on the new ride! Good luck out there.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Good for you. Living the dream.
I've always loved the Bissel kit... and the bike is Fap-Worthy too.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Looks great, thanks for posting!

Since you guys are the only Campag-equipped team in North America (as far as I know), might you get lucky and get ahold of some wireless Campag stuff? :-D


----------



## chase196126 (Jan 4, 2008)

orange_julius said:


> Looks great, thanks for posting!
> 
> Since you guys are the only Campag-equipped team in North America (as far as I know), might you get lucky and get ahold of some wireless Campag stuff? :-D


If that happens I dont think I would be one of the guys to get the new stuff  I think Campy is pretty satisfied with providing Movistar with the new stuff anyways. The mechanical Record works so well it feels like it has a computer in it now!

We will be getting some of the new Pinarello Graal TT bikes in the next few weeks. Im excited to see how those things ride in comparison to the Montello FP8.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

seat's not level...

/ good luck out there!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

why are you granny gearin it?

looks good. read and whit eshouod be easy to spot now that a lot of teams are trending and and black.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Good luck with everything chase! Here's to 6.5w/kg and some smoking hot podium girls by your side...


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

The new bissel kit looks Great, but the Dogma looks Fantastic!!


----------



## FSonicSmith (Jan 2, 2003)

I wish you a very successful, rewarding, and pain-free (as possible) 2011 campaign Chase.


----------



## chase196126 (Jan 4, 2008)

weltyed said:


> why are you granny gearin it?
> .


Cut me some slack, its early in the season, I need that granny gear  

Thanks for all the well wishes guys. 2011 is already looking to be a much better one than 2010 health wise. Heck, anything short of being in the fetal position on the ground is a step up from last year....


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

Can I be on your team? I need a new Dogma.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Given that you're on Campy, what are you guys running on the TT bikes, still Record 10? What are you guys doing about power meters?


----------



## baldmanrunning (Aug 12, 2008)

Dude, that kit SUCKS! (get it?! Bissell? Vacuums?)

Actually it's pretty nice. Good luck Chase. Maybe I'll see you at an RMR crit one of these days. Saw you at one last year, but didn't say Hi.


----------



## DiegoMontoya (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice! Better than that crappy Trek you were lugging around the RMR last year.


----------



## chase196126 (Jan 4, 2008)

spade2you said:


> Given that you're on Campy, what are you guys running on the TT bikes, still Record 10? What are you guys doing about power meters?



No powermeter for us this year. We have to run 100% Sponsor gear which includes cranks and rear hubs. Now even im hoping that the Speedplay based pedal system will come out a bit quicker  

Diego and Baldman: Im psyched for the local stuff to start up. Come say hi if you are out there this Saturday!


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

nice win today!


----------

